
Study finds piracy withering against legal alternatives - DanielRibeiro
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/01/04/study_piracy_legal_alternative/
======
nagash
I bought Game of Thrones on iTunes the other day after reading a bunch of
comments here on HN recommending it. It really bugs me that with all the
connectivity I have already, it's still not enough to get it on my TV.

My Denon receiver has AirPlay, but audio only. My PS3 can steam DLNA, but that
doesn't work because of the DRM.

So basically, I have to either go buy long cables to hook up my PC (10m+),
short cables to hook up my Air (which would only ever be used for DRM'd iTunes
content), or an Apple TV. Not very convenient when I could just pirate it.

------
ZoltonVonMises
I would agree with this. I have "friends" that used to pirate everything, and
now they use Spotify, Netflix, etc.

------
leak
I would say it probably has something to do with the devices. It used to be
you pirate songs and videos to play them on your computer. These days,
however, it's smart phones and ipads/tablets. Not as easy to get that content
on those devices. Much easier to stream than copy over.

------
Zirro
Piracy has never been about the money. At least not for me. It's about not
being able to pay for what I want in easy way. Some things I would love to pay
for, because they're good and I want to see more like them, are not even for
sale.

~~~
michaelcampbell
There's that, and the "legal" ways of consuming content even once you get it
is just so painful. Usenet provided movies have, generally, ... the movie.
When you get a DVD, it's a half dozen un-skippable ads, warnings, and other
crap I'm forced to pay for and watch that I DO NOT WANT.

------
chrischen
Isn't Netflix adoption much much greater than all the streaming music services
combined?

